# Can’t log in to Vimeo



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

This isn't a password issue, I've already created a Vimeo account on another device. When I open the Vimeo app on the TS4K and select *Settings > Log in or join* and press enter it just goes right into a 'Logging in to Vimeo&#8230;' screen which just hangs. It never asks to join or for a username or password.

Seems like another TS4K/android OS issue..


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

If it never asks for username and password how is that a TS4k problem?


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

The Vimeo app for Android TV is broken so you can't log in. Some people have worked around this by first installing an older version of the app, logging in, and then updating the app, as described in this Reddit thread:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ShieldAndroidTV/comments/du0p2y
.


----------

